# vanguard puppy vaccine



## sharlene (Jun 28, 2011)

does anyone on here no a vet in wiltshire, somerset or dorset. as my pup had 1st vaccine but cant find a vet that will do the 2nd that has the same as i really do not want to start a course again,


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can you not go back to the vet where the first one was done, or is that too great of a distance? Im assuming the breeder did the first one.

Your vet should be able to order one in, they dont always come as a whole pack, so don't let them try and fob you off and say they do.

Id be loathed to start again myself, as over vaccination can cause all manner of issues. 

Should be someone not too far form you that uses it, as its a common one.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I had the same problem, although not with vanguard. The breeder did the first vaccine at 7 weeks and I spent a good hour phoning round vets only to hear "sorry we use nobivac".
Eventually I phoned the manufacturer and they told me my nearest vet who stocks it! Turned out not to be too far 

Could you do the same?

Nonnie I got fobbed off with that line by several vets


----------



## sharlene (Jun 28, 2011)

hi thanks
the breeder did and yes its further afield and trying to put that vet as a last resort as i dont fancy travelling miles.
well i spoke to the vet that gave the first and she said so long as it cover all the diseases then i ill be fine but all my vets are saying they dont do it, i not going through the full course again as i feel thats too much for her and im not willing to take her through more unesscary vaccines to feel vets pockets,


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Shrap said:


> I had the same problem, although not with vanguard. The breeder did the first vaccine at 7 weeks and I spent a good hour phoning round vets only to hear "sorry we use nobivac".
> Eventually I phoned the manufacturer and they told me my nearest vet who stocks it! Turned out not to be too far
> 
> Could you do the same?
> ...


Well i can only comment on the vets where i used to work, but everytime we sold a product (except Synulox which was ordered manually) it was placed on automatic order and sent out by the supplier. Vaccines used to come in dribs and drabs, and only a whole box when specifically ordered. We also used to order in ones especially for a woman who refused the brand we used as standard.

Im sure if one vets can, then others can. They just prefer not to for whatever reasons.


----------



## sharlene (Jun 28, 2011)

hi well ive tried several and they wont order in for me. how do i find the manufacturer. they all do different types,


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Google the name and it should come up with what company makes it. Then you can google that and find a contact number.

You CAN use different brands and have protection, but you wouldnt be covered on your insurance if your pup got one of the diseases because you didn't complete a course. Neither company would take liability because you didn't finish the proper course either. Even though you would be protected just the same....


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sharlene said:


> does anyone on here no a vet in wiltshire, somerset or dorset. as my pup had 1st vaccine but cant find a vet that will do the 2nd that has the same as i really do not want to start a course again,


I just looked up who makes Vanguard Vaccines and its Pfizer Animal Health.
You could phone Pfizers custom services or information department and ask them for vets nearest to you who stock and use their Vanguard Vaccine Probably the easiest way.

I think you may find the problem is that vets cannot purchase a single vaccine,
When I was trying to purchase individual ones rather than combined ones about 7 to 8mths ago, (wont bore you with details why) The least you can get/order appeared to be 10 which was a combined one I believe containing 3 different vaccines. Cost for those was in the region on £105.00 including VAT if I remember rightly, you can order them from a vet pharmacy with a script from the vet but as I say its over £100.00 so likely more expensive in the long run.

Only Other suggestion I can perhaps come up with would the breeders vet be able to post one from them to your vet, you pay the breeders vet by debit card by phone and then perhaps pay your vet to actually administer it. That way he is only getting the 2 vaccs he should. Over vaccination has its risks.


----------

